# Britten - Three Divertimenti for String Quartet (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The Three Divertimenti for String Quartet was written in 1933 when Britten was in his early twenties but he revised it quite extensively in 1936 as he was unsatisfied with it.
The Three Divertimenti are a set of 3 character pieces written as "pleasing entertainment" (Britten's words, not mine) without the vision of a major string quartet. The 10 minute piece is filled with a range of different effects. The first part, 'March', with its busy rhythms, glissandi and interesting textures is quite contemporary in style. The music is tonal and its an interesting start from the young composer. The 2nd movement "Waltz" is more conservative in structure with plenty of communicative dialog between instruments and has a very English pastoral feel. Getting this movement right is much harder than it seems and is the key for my listening. The 3rd part, "Burlesque" is more akin to the 1st part and texture, colour and contrast and colour are key. No poor recordings and some particularly impressive ones.

Here's a performance from the Bellinfante Quartet






Recommended

Avalon
Endellion
Utrecht
Belinfante
Ludwig
Telegraph
Amernet

*More recommended

Maggini* - a perfectly balanced and finely honed release recorded impressively. Their harmonic language is special and this is my favourite of their Britten recordings.
*Doric* - a little more congenial and overly meticulously planned than their exceptional Britten 1st quartet but it's still a fine performance with an especially effective waltz
*Brodsky* - sensitivity and passion are to the fore here and you can't help but love their delicately spring waltz movement.
*Skyros* - plenty of power and nuance but the Skyros keep a great line through all 3 pieces and mesh it all together so well.
*Coull* - such a strong reading from the often reserved Coull. I really wasn't expecting a reading of such drama and passion and in such clear and close sound.
*Elias* - the colours and textures work especially well in these 3 pieces and the recorded sound is strong.
*Piatti* - bold and feisty. Taking chances can work so well sometimes and this is one such case. Exceptional communicative playing.

*Heavily Recommended

Emperor* - oh how lovingly and delicately the Waltz is played in this account! This is an irresistible recording from start to finish from a fine Britten set with great clarity in the recorded sound.

*Belcea* - I've heard the Belcea's Britten described as "flamboyant'. This isn't anything of the sort. It's just exciting, wholly immersive playing, beautifully intoned. The pizzicati in the Burlesque are crisp and strong and the waltz swings.

*Sorrel* - another fine account from a superb set. The Sorrel expertly shaped the outer movements and are gorgeously lyrical in the waltz. This is a recording I'm glad I own played by a quartet who really love this music.


----------

